# What's your last MAC purchase?



## soonari (Dec 22, 2015)

Mine's the LE Dita Von Teese lipstick. Also got a Whirl lipstick - it was sold out over here the last time I wanted to buy


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 22, 2015)

A paint pot (Nice Composure) and mattene (Personal Pick) from Macnificent Me.

ETA: Oh! And Typographic e/s!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 22, 2015)

Crap... I don't know... Think it was Which Witch and Evening Rendezvous.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 22, 2015)

Tell a lie... It was Black Night, Heavy Petting and Boyfriend Stealer... Forgot I bought those...


----------



## leonah (Dec 22, 2015)

select moisturecover concealer, palette and 227 brush haha just some essentials oh and the VG miley 2 that finally restocked after waiting or it a few months


----------



## AnitaK (Dec 23, 2015)

2 blushes for my mom as part of her xmas present. Desert Rose and Peaches.


----------



## everhip (Dec 23, 2015)

Berry Black Friday, Heavy Petting and Ring My Bell lipsticks, both nail lacquers from Dark Desires collection.


Wanted to get the Dita lippie too but it was sold out. Oh well, i have so many matte reds anyway.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Dec 23, 2015)

Prep & Prime skin refined zone was my very last MAC purchase....Opps no it wasn't just forgot Belks had a $10 off coupon this past Saturday and I bought the pro long wear water proof foundation; just waiting for it to arrive


----------



## Erica53094 (Dec 23, 2015)

At the Estee Lauder outlet. Mac Catty and Real Doll.


----------



## Erica53094 (Dec 27, 2015)

Customized a palette.  Vex,  Patina,  Club,  and Naked Lunch


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 28, 2015)

*My last big purchase was for my wedding in Sept. Two Studio Fix Fluid Foundations (I was very tan & needed to combine to get a good match), Extra D. E/S in Stylishly Merry, Lipglass Pink Nouveau, Liner Soar, Lipstick Captive, Pro Blush Pan Breezy, Pro E/S Pans Da Bling & Cranberry. 

But my latest MAC is from the sale/swap thread. I luuuurv MSF & that is prolly the biggest part of my MAC collection. So wallet be empty! Heavenly Creatures Earthshine & Star Wonder are on their way *


----------



## soonari (Dec 29, 2015)

Tropic Tonic lipstick


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 29, 2015)

Mine was all the holiday stuff back when it was released. ER l/s, Oh Darling, the pink lip bag, and the nude lip bag.


----------



## Myth (Dec 29, 2015)

P&P extend eye base


----------



## MsKb (Dec 31, 2015)

The MAC Dita Von Teese lipstick and one of the new velveteen lip pencils (can't remember which one offhand)


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 31, 2015)

I just ordered the medium Softsac, I hope I like it!


----------



## leonah (Jan 1, 2016)

MsKb said:


> The MAC Dita Von Teese lipstick and one of the new velveteen lip pencils (can't remember which one offhand)



oh my gosh I love your make up in your pic! just wanted to let you know


----------



## iqaganda (Jan 6, 2016)

Ash Volcanic Exfoliator


----------



## Myth (Jan 8, 2016)

217
OMG HG


----------



## Kaidan (Jan 8, 2016)

Berry Black Friday patenpolish for now. After that it might be Sparkling Rose BP this weekend.


----------



## cruzannurse (Jan 8, 2016)

Fix+, Coppertone Blush, Matchmaster foundation


----------



## soonari (Jan 10, 2016)

Runway Hit lipstick


----------



## Jill1228 (Jan 13, 2016)

Today I ordered the Ariana Grande lipstick and lip glass


----------



## Eminonu (Jan 14, 2016)

Mocha blush, Burgundy Times Nine, Pickled Plum lipstick, Studio Sculpt foundation


----------



## pixi (Jan 15, 2016)

spellbinder blush and an empty large palette


----------



## Myth (Jan 16, 2016)

RebelEyes gel liner pen


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 18, 2016)

32 lashes, which I had applied because I stink at lashes. OMG they're awesome.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 18, 2016)

Let's see... Peaches blush, Among the Fireflies lipstick, Spellbinder blush, Dita lipstick... so many things lol.


----------



## geeko (Jan 19, 2016)

10 retro matte liquid lip colors


----------



## Myth (Jan 19, 2016)

208 Angled Brow brush, Promise Me Velvetease, Gossamer Wing


----------



## JessNoLess (Jan 19, 2016)

I just bought Whirl yesterday! So happy I did! Perfect with spice lip liner


----------



## Myth (Jan 21, 2016)

Rectangle MAC Medium


----------



## soonari (Jan 28, 2016)

JessNoLess said:


> I just bought Whirl yesterday! So happy I did! Perfect with spice lip liner



I also bought Whirl not long ago but only started wearing it last week. Love it too!


----------



## AnitaK (Jan 28, 2016)

I got a bit blush happy recently and bought Pinch Me, Blushbaby, Plum Foolery, Blunt and Format Blushes as well as a blush palette to go along with it


----------



## iqaganda (Jan 28, 2016)

Hmmm... Those Flamingo Park lipsticks!


----------



## myonlysunshine (Jan 29, 2016)

Bought a few also from the Flamingo Park collection: 4 blushers (Life’s a Picnic, This Could Be Fun, Oh My, Let’s Be Friends) and 3 lipsticks (Flocking Fabulous, Nice To Meet You, Have Your Cake).


----------



## Myth (Feb 25, 2016)

Blacktrack Fluidline

hey couldn't let that NEXT code go to waste lol


----------



## bluelitzer (Feb 25, 2016)

Last purchase was MAC Sable eyeshadow refill pan.


----------



## nudibelle (Feb 25, 2016)

bluelitzer said:


> Last purchase was MAC Sable eyeshadow refill pan.




ME TOO! 
isn't it pretty
how do I not own this pretty color before

I bought So Select which is probably my favorite rose lippie
the new 170 brush its very soft and dense I used it with my foundation and liked it
 but it did absorb a lot of pro


----------



## soonari (Feb 26, 2016)

Finally picked up Dangerously Red and Darling Clementine from the Zac Posen collection


----------



## pruney1 (Mar 9, 2016)

A beautiful new patternmaker shadow palette


----------



## jessielou (Mar 16, 2016)

Catty lipstick
Stay Pretty blush
Itchy And Scratchy And Sexy lip gloss


----------



## soonari (Apr 4, 2016)

All the lip products from the Charlotte Olympia collection


----------



## Myth (Apr 7, 2016)

Air of Style X9 palette
MAC wipes


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 8, 2016)

Halsey lipstick... Might go pick up The Boob after work, with Ionized.

EDIT: Forgot to add Be Silly and Have Your Cake to last purchase...


----------



## AnitaK (Apr 8, 2016)

Studio Fix Fluid Foundation, Mineralized Concealer, MSFN (Med. Dark), Bulk Wipes, Handwritten Eyeshadow


----------



## Glamaddict (Apr 11, 2016)

So Select Lipstick and Whirl Lip Liner

Swiss Chocolate Powder Blush


----------



## Myth (Apr 11, 2016)

Charlotte Olympia 249
Upward Lash in Upward Black


----------



## iqaganda (Apr 12, 2016)

Perfectly Lit and Nuanced


----------



## Jayjayy (Apr 15, 2016)

Six new eyeshadows, and a 6 blush insert, an one of the new lip stains--which I love BTW.


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 16, 2016)

Matchmaker foundation
Warm soul blush


----------



## Erica53094 (Apr 17, 2016)

Uninterrupted at the CCO. Glad I found it bc I was pinning dupes for it on Pinterest bc it is discontinued!


----------



## lovesites (Apr 18, 2016)

About 5 liquid lip colors.


----------



## KristenLeeD (Apr 18, 2016)

These Beautiful Lippies are ALL mine !!  And bought the Mystery Powder !!


----------



## Myth (Apr 18, 2016)

Stud Brows
Liquidlast Liner in Point Black


----------



## Myth (May 7, 2016)

Big Brow in Spiked


----------



## Myth (May 29, 2016)

224
Brant Brothers Smolder


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jun 3, 2016)

I can see myself updating this thread with last purchases pretty regularly... Last purchase was all lipsticks from Chris Chang... Just need to pick those up and pay for them. Deep Love and the mattenes from the MACnificiant (ignore the spelling) Me collection (Selfridges still has the mattenes in stock if anyone is interested).


----------



## leonah (Jun 3, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I can see myself updating this thread with last purchases pretty regularly... Last purchase was all lipsticks from Chris Chang... Just need to pick those up and pay for them. Deep Love and the mattenes from the MACnificiant (ignore the spelling) Me collection (Selfridges still has the mattenes in stock if anyone is interested).



I just saw that deep love still was in stock at a counter I think I will pick it up this time before it's gone and I regret it. have been looking for a brown-wine red lippie so this might be it since I think antique velvet looks a bit too cool and brown


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 3, 2016)

Their most recent mascara release: Pro Beyond Twisted Lash. Also: a free Sumptuous Olive e/s for my MAC Anniversary.


----------



## soonari (Jun 4, 2016)

Picked up all the lipsticks from the Chris Chang collection and also a Hot Chocolate lipstick from the Vibe Tribe collection last weekend.


----------



## Myth (Jun 4, 2016)

Riot House


----------



## Myth (Jun 10, 2016)

RebelEyes
Concrete e/s pro palette refill pan


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 14, 2016)

I did a lot of damage during this 15% off sale but my latest purchase was:

Soft Brown Eye Shadow Refill Pro Pan
Expresso Eye Shadow Refill Pro Pan
Electric Eel Eye Shadow Refill Pro Pan


----------



## nudibelle (Jun 14, 2016)

I bought Red Rock lipstick I LOVE
fan brush and brush cannister


----------



## vita cooper (Jul 5, 2016)

I just purchased 3 in the spirit lipsticks as gifts


----------



## Myth (Jul 7, 2016)

Frosting lipstick


----------



## Erica53094 (Aug 3, 2016)

For my daughter Brick o la and fix +

For me,  tempting, brule, coquette and was supposed to be quarry refill pans. They gave me malt, which I own, instead of quarry and now I have to figure out how to exchange w/o having to make a 2hr trip back to the MAC pro store . Trying to fill out one side of my MAC palette.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Aug 5, 2016)

Midnight Troll and Can't Be Tamed... Was about to write 'arsed', but thankfully that didn't happen.


----------



## LouGarner (Aug 11, 2016)

viva glam v lipstick


----------



## TraceyMc (Aug 11, 2016)

Soft Serve eye shadows in Softened Up & Quite Yummy


----------



## importlovexo (Aug 25, 2016)

MAC Pigment, in Tan.


----------



## missjulie (Aug 26, 2016)

A mini-haul from the Trolls collection: Reflects Transparent Teal, Dance Off Pants Off, Suns Out Buns Out, Silly Vanilly, and both the beauty powders.


----------



## jessielou (Aug 29, 2016)

Concealer in NC15


----------



## laralara (Sep 6, 2016)

I finally got Jest eyeshadow and it's amazing. It is such a pretty nude colour and I have been reaching for it everyday- my new fave!!
I also got Crystal avalanche after seeing it was/is discontinued in the USA.
I got the silly vanilly eyeshadow from the Trolls collection and finally I got vapour. 
All colours are whites/nudes and I have been enjoying using them with a cat eye.


----------



## ellemarie (Sep 7, 2016)

I got the Babes and Balls lipstick about a week ago. It's really lovely.


----------



## tmiller (Oct 12, 2016)

Gold deposit MSF


----------



## Erica53094 (Oct 29, 2016)

Went to the CCO and picked up Cheer me on, mystery, folie, copperplate filament, electra, and two lipsticks from the Elie Goulding collection. It's been forever since they've had anything "new". Ironically they are carrying a lot of what MAC has discontinued ie handwritten, mylar, Blanc type etc


----------



## perfectscorpio (Nov 1, 2016)

Mac Fix + and a MSF in Cheeky Bronze. I still may go back and get the MSF Global Glow.....


----------



## lovers_end (Nov 2, 2016)

Another Ruby Woo...always one of my favorite reds.


----------



## dialine13 (Nov 19, 2016)

My last MAC buy was Fix plus, Soar, and Oak lip pencils.
I used to be a MAC junkie! i still have a few never really used items from Fafi, Heatheretter, Solar Riche and many other collections.
 Lots of MSF's too.


----------



## lexielex (Nov 26, 2016)

My last two: sin lipstick, blacktrack gel liner, coppertone blush and a custom quad Swiss chocolate,brown script, gleam and honey lust


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Nov 26, 2016)

Brows in Stylized
Clear Bag set
Join My League? e/s
Mustache e/s
Point N Shoot quad
213 brush


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Dec 4, 2016)

Liquid Lurex lipstick 
Clearly MAC Large Rectangle
213 Fluff brush


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Dec 6, 2016)

Strobe lotion in Peachlite
Spiked Eyebrow pencil
Pro long wear foundation (for my niece)
travel fix + (for my niece)
Studio Fix perfecting stick concealer 
Star Trek Lillie in LLAP
Star Trek highlighter (highly illogical) which is actually a really lovely & subtle highlight.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Dec 11, 2016)

286 brush
I Get So OOC lipstick
Typographic e/s


----------



## Thia Winter (Dec 12, 2016)

Really me lipstick, and B2M for On and On lipstick.


----------



## Thia Winter (Dec 30, 2016)

Several more purchases.  Went to Nordstrom and got a Nordstrom Now Palette and NC15 studi fix plus powder.

Then online at the site holy crud...huge order! 130 brush, lightful c cleanser to go, lightful c vibrancy eye,  2 oil control lotions to go, mineralize volcanic ash exfoliator, brush cleaner, blankety lipstick, pro longwear concealer NW15, cool neutral 15 palette, a large pro palette and eyeshadow insert,  and pro pans in beautiful iris,  beauty marked, creme de violet, satellite dreams,  shale, scene and smut.


----------



## Thia Winter (Dec 30, 2016)

Forgot I also already got an order placed with christmas money....24 hr eye primer, mineralize timecheck, strobe cream to go, black track fluidline, irridescent pressed powder and bulk wipes.


----------



## LadyBug13 (Jan 1, 2017)

I placed three orders in December:

1st order (Cyber Monday) (for my sister's Christmas gift): MSFN (Dark), Chestnut lipliner, Velvet Teddy lipstick, Pro Eye Makeup Remover (sample), Cyber Monday Sample Kit (trobe Cream, Skin Base Visage, and 3 mascaras)

2nd order (25% sale): Eyeshadows (All That Glitters, Brown Down, Brown Script, Carbon, Coppering, Print, Ricepaper, Rule, Woodwinked), Cleanse Off Oil (sample)

3rd order: Eyeshadows (Arena, Goldmine, Naked Lunch, Red Brick), Spiked brown pencil, Pro Longwear Concealer (NC45), MSFN (Dark), Pro Eye Makeup Remover (sample)


----------



## toupeemoor (Jan 1, 2017)

I 'm not the one who purchased it but it was actually a gift to me by a friend. Its a MAC make up set and I love it!


----------



## FNPbeauty (Jan 2, 2017)

The Mariah Carey and Selena collections. I have most of the MC collection and all of Selena.


----------



## ma146rina (Jan 2, 2017)

lipintensity in Smoked almond


----------



## Kaidan (Jan 2, 2017)

Bidi Bidi Bom Bom lipglass from the MAC x Selena collection.


----------



## SerenLuv (Jan 3, 2017)

4 DOY Mac Selena lipsticks for my nieces.


----------



## onenonlijenz (Jan 3, 2017)

Amor prohibito and bidi bidi bom bom


----------



## Pippilotta (Jan 4, 2017)

Powder blush in This Could Be Fun


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 4, 2017)

Pippilotta said:


> Powder blush in This Could Be Fun



... And I'm still bitter and twisted about this blush not being released in UK.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Jan 5, 2017)

Pro Beyond Twisted Lash


----------



## AnitaK (Jan 6, 2017)

The Sweet Copper compact and EDSF in Double Gleam


----------



## Pippilotta (Jan 7, 2017)

Marsha Pomells said:


> ... And I'm still bitter and twisted about this blush not being released in UK.



I understand that! The regional "release policy" of cosmetic companies irritates me more and more in general!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 7, 2017)

Sweet Sweet Fantasy, I Get So OOC, All I Want (again) and So Dramatique.


----------



## CCKK (Jan 7, 2017)

Just ordered from Nordies MAC the Mariah Carey Quad I'm that Chick


----------



## pinkcrush (Jan 7, 2017)

Dreaming of You lipstick, So Me liquid lipstick and the basic holiday brush set


----------



## Jayjayy (Jan 7, 2017)

The majority of the Mariah Carey collection. Specifically the EDSF I said I wouldn't get & the brush. I'm still broke lol!


----------



## Thia Winter (Jan 11, 2017)

Pro longwear spf10 foundation in nc15 and vanilla lip scrub


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 6, 2017)

Moons of Jupiter, The Shining Hour and Soft Hint.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 6, 2017)

*MAC x Taraji Viva Glam Lipstick and Lipglass! Also, got my Select anniversary freebie thrown in.
First time in a couple years I have sprung for the Viva Glam as I have not particularly cared for some of the prior spokespersons. *


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 6, 2017)

Just realised, I have quite a few purchases to put on this thread. But I really cannot be bothered go into my draws and makeup bag.

But from the top of my head and in no particular order... All but 2 Blue Nectar lipsticks, the LE lipsticks from It's A Strike and Trophy, Show Gold EDSF, On and On, the Star Trek lipsticks and Trip The Light powders, In My Fashion, Leap of Delight, Kingdom of Sweets, Nutcracker Sweet Copper Face Palette, Highlight The Truth, Selena eyeshadow, Dreaming of You, 129SH brush from Selena collection, Techno Cumbra (sp). Think there were more purchases. Not sure...


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 6, 2017)

Power Fleur blush and another 217 brush


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 6, 2017)

Prep and Prime 24hr Eyeshadow Base and a mini Fix+.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Feb 6, 2017)

218SE brush
Jumbo Penultimate
Sized to go eye makeup remover


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Feb 7, 2017)

1 Sour Lemon Eyeshadow (pan)
2 Satellite Dreams Eyeshadows (pan)
2 Lucky Green Eyeshadows (pan)
2 Gorgeous Gold Eyeshadows (pan)
1 Half-Red Lip Pencil
1 Stripdown Lip Pencil
1 Beet Lip Pencil
1 Hover Lip Pencil


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 8, 2017)

Careblend powder in light to set under my eyes.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 10, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> Prep and Prime 24hr Eyeshadow Base and a mini Fix+.


*Hey lady, let us know over in the low buy thread, in your FOTD posts how you like the eyeshadow base, pretty please. 
*


----------



## KristenLeeD (Feb 12, 2017)

*Kiesza*'s *Dearly Beloved* lipstick and *Thunder Kiss* (Vampify) Lipgloss (Online)

*Viva Glam **Taraji *lipstick and lipglass, *Patisserie* lipstick and *Soar *lip pencil (Store)

(edit) Totally forgot the 2 MAC Select Retro Matte Liquid Lipcolours in *Private Reserve* & *Potentially Yours *(store)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Stay Beautiful !!


----------



## AnitaK (Feb 13, 2017)

Picked up 3 of the new Retro-Matte Liquid Lipsticks over the weekend - So Me, Topped with Brandy and Carnivorous. I'm in love with So Me and Carnivorous!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 15, 2017)

Ordered Dearly Beloved from Kiesza collection and Lip Scrubtious in Sweet Brown Sugar


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 21, 2017)

Glitter Reflects Transparent Teal and Glitter Reflects Transparent Pink! They are on back-order though, so no clue when they will arrive.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Feb 27, 2017)

Brushstroke Liner


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 28, 2017)

Moons of Saturn... It was for a friend, but she wasn't sure on how to use it. So it's in my possession, as part of a kit if she wants me to do her makeup.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 5, 2017)

Did a Back 2 MAC recently and got Fanfare l/s!


----------



## Pippilotta (Mar 7, 2017)

Powder Blush in Dollymix


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 9, 2017)

*A set of basics: Prep + Prime Peach Lustre Highlighter, Prep + Prime 24 Hour Extend Eye Base & Pro Longwear Waterproof Brow Set in Bold Brunette. *


----------



## vita cooper (Mar 10, 2017)

Back-to-MAC and got All Fired Up lipstick


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 11, 2017)

Dollymix is one of my favorites.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Mar 11, 2017)

Mariah l/s in Bit of Bubbly.  I wish I could've purchased the whole collection. Also, Rose Fix+.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Mar 17, 2017)

Studio Sculpt black lash mascara


----------



## TraceyMc (Mar 17, 2017)

The Coconut fix+ came out with the work it out collection .


----------



## vivalavita (Mar 25, 2017)

Paint pot blackground
Buried Treasure Eyeliner


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 26, 2017)

15 of the Colour Rocker lipsticks... Part one of lipstick splurge completed.


----------



## Hamza (Apr 1, 2017)

retro matte Steady going[h=3][/h]


----------



## LadyBug13 (Apr 15, 2017)

I went on a bit of a splurge: 

24-Hour Extend Eye Base (Never tried before but have heard great reviews. The only eyeshadow primer I've used is the UD Primer Potion)

Cleanse Off Oil (Fell in love with this after getting a sample in a MAC order in 2016)

Face and Body (My favorite foundation and a repurchase after using it up last month. Testing out C6 after using C7 for a while)

Lip Conditioner (Heard great things about this as well. Getting tired of using Vaseline)

Next to Nothing Face Colour and the Pressed Powder (both in Medium Deep. I've been hearing that this oxidizes somewhat so I decided to go a shade lighter)

Fix+ (My makeup hasn't looked the same since I finished up my last bottle. I need to stop going long periods without this)

Lipglass- Spite (Originally was going to buy C-Thru but I wanted something that was similar to the Milani Brillant Shine Lipgloss in Bare Secret since I used it up, and it's dead-on)

Prep+Prime Skin Base Visage (Got a sample of this in a past order as well and really enjoyed it.)

Upward Lash Mascara (This was a YouTube Made Me Buy It purchase. I have 3 MAC mascara samples I want to use up before I open this)
[FONT=.SFUIText]

[/FONT]


----------



## KristenLeeD (May 2, 2017)

*2 Samantha Ravndahl's lipsticks !!  Woooo Hoooooo..... AND living in the United States !! *


----------



## bailsquad (May 15, 2017)

mine is a mac matte lipstick in velvet teddy


----------



## Nocturne (May 20, 2017)

Four lipsticks: Russian Red, Men Love Mystery, Pink Plaid, and Mehr


----------



## javadoo (May 22, 2017)

I bought Bright Response, Fashion's Field Day and Cherry Topped eyeshadows when I stopped at a Mac store in Savannah. LOVE them....went online to buy refill pan backups and they don't sell them in those shades.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 22, 2017)

Glow it Up Extra Dimension Skin Finish. On me its not really a highlighter. It actually gives me a glow. A lit from within look. LOVE IT!


----------



## sagehen (May 22, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> Glow it Up Extra Dimension Skin Finish. On me its not really a highlighter. It actually gives me a glow. A lit from within look. LOVE IT!


Now I have to go look at this in the store...


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 22, 2017)

Samantha R lipstick


----------



## Kaidan (May 22, 2017)

Calm Heat lipstick, Oh My Passion! pearlmatte, and the Coconut Fix Spray from the preorder time. Previously it was the Color Rocker lipsticks in Show and Teal, Green with Envy, Bunnybeams, and Indigogo.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 31, 2017)

Oh My Passion, Justine Skye and Midnight Fever.


----------



## GoldenHoney (May 31, 2017)

Pro Longwear Nourishing Waterproof Foundation in NC44
Pro Longwear Pressed Powder in Dark Golden
Fresh Brew lipstick


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 23, 2017)

I have a full-size bottle of Fix+ and Camel Coat paint pot coming.


----------



## CCKK (Jun 24, 2017)

I purchased Foiled Rose, Hades Fire, and got Caprious for free.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 25, 2017)

Proud to be Canadian lipstick & makeup bag.


----------



## LipstickNChill (Jun 25, 2017)

Similar to yours. Picked Metallic lipsticks in Digging for Gold, Coral Optix and Cold Front. Received capricious for free )


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Jun 26, 2017)

Act So Cool l/s


----------



## Jayjayy (Jun 26, 2017)

Earlier today I bought 2 lipglasses, Bittersweet Me and Soar, a Glow with It msf, and the Si Si Me lipstick from the Fruity Juicy collection. I only pulled the trigger because of the 25% off coupon.


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 26, 2017)

Wipes, P&P Lip, and a couple of replacement e/s pans with the 25% code.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jul 11, 2017)

CCO Haul from last weekend

Selena Lipstick in Amor Prohibido 
Selena lipglass in Bidi Bidi Bom Bom
Selena eyeshadows in No Me Queda Mas,  Selena and Fotos Y Recuerdos 
Selena Blush/Bronzer in Techno Cumbia

All 50% off 


Also 

Mariah Carey lip liner in New Ombre 

Ariana Grande Viva Glam 2 lipglass

Ravishing and Bunny Beams lipsticks 

Ray Beam Mineralize Blush


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Jul 22, 2017)

got the studio careblend powder im stocking up because theyre discontinuing  the new next to skin ones are very nice and very creamy though


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Jul 24, 2017)

Prolongwear brow set in Bold Brunette

Prolongwear refill pans in Charcoal Brown and Soba

Brows in Spiked and Stylized

Modern Twist Kajal Liner in Squid


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 24, 2017)

*I went in hard for the newer Extra Dimension Blushes. Purchased in 3 different orders over time: Telling Glow, Just A Pinch, Fairly Precious, Hard To Get, Hushed Tone and the latest Cheeky Bits. I also ordered ED Skinfinish in Superb and Show Gold.  *


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 17, 2017)

My sister is pink freak, gifted her Mac Dollymix blush which is pure candy pink in color for her birthday.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Sep 18, 2017)

RollerWheel 
Playing Koi
Taraji2 lipstick 
Spiked Brows
Soba e/s
239 short handle brush


----------



## geeko (Sep 24, 2017)

some nude lipsticks from the MAC x Nicki minaj lipstick collection in Easy Babe, Age Sex location, Nicki's Nude And as well as Viva glam Taraji P henson 2 lipstick


----------



## blowyourmind (Oct 6, 2017)

All I Want from the CCO


----------



## Angelina (Oct 10, 2017)

*MAC Concealer*

My hot favorite MAC STUDIO FINISH SPF 35, the perfect selection for mine day.


----------



## AnitaK (Oct 10, 2017)

Haven't been buying too much makeup lately but picked up Mehr and Mmmmm...


----------



## Erica53094 (Nov 18, 2017)

MAC Gold bag with Whisper of Gilt from Snowball collection


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Nov 22, 2017)

Brows in Spiked
Soba e/s


----------



## LadyBug13 (Nov 25, 2017)

*October*
Fix +
Bronzing Powder- Refined Golden 
Lipstick- Naturally Transformed 
Strobe Cream- Goldlite 
Lipglass- C Thru
Face and Body Foundation- C7
Next to Nothing Face Colour- Dark
*

November*
Zoom Lash Mascara/ Little MAC- Beets Me
Prep+Prime Lip Primer
Brushstroke Liner- Brushbrown 
Liquidlast Liner
Lip Scrubtious- Sweet Vanilla
Lipstick- Half n Half


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Nov 25, 2017)

137 and 140 brushes.  I hope MAC never gets rid of these.  The 137 works so well with the Dior holiday highlighter.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Nov 25, 2017)

Big Brow in Spiked




Discontinued, but it’s on Nordstrom Rack, only 10 bucks and free shipping!  I want to try it with my angled brush from my pink SnowBall mini brush set lol


----------



## sagehen (Nov 28, 2017)

I "accidentally" placed an order for the Snow Ball gold face bag yesterday. Thant is all I will say for real, it was an "accident" lol


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Dec 28, 2017)

Look In A Box Pet Pink
Essential Oils Stick 
Myth lipstick 
Spiked Brows (2)
Pro refill pan in Carbon




I made it to Obsesed for 2018 ($506)!  YAY ready for Aaliyah


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 6, 2018)

A 217 natural hair brush. I live for this brush! It was the last one in the store. They had plenty of the newer synthetic brush but I wanted the OG.


----------

